# Factory mounting location of 1968 horns



## Firediver1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good day to all, I am restoring a 1968 GTO and am stumped. I have been on other sites asked for help with this issue with no avail. Could someone that is familiar with a 1968 GTO with the endura bumper please tell me the correct mounting placement for the high and low side horns. I can only find Camaro and Firebird images and it doesn't seem to be a huge issue but the devil is in the details. Any and all help or images would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Firediver1 said:


> Good day to all, I am restoring a 1968 GTO and am stumped. I have been on other sites asked for help with this issue with no avail. Could someone that is familiar with a 1968 GTO with the endura bumper please tell me the correct mounting placement for the high and low side horns. I can only find Camaro and Firebird images and it doesn't seem to be a huge issue but the devil is in the details. Any and all help or images would be greatly appreciated.


The Service Manual for 1968 shows the horn placement for the full sized cars on page 639 and there is a poor example of the Tempest horn placement which also includes the horn relay on page 641, but it appears to be about the same. Take another look at your manual if you missed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firediver1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you for your input. Although I guess I should I do not own a 1968 Pontiac service manual. I have two GTO restoration books and neither show mounting points. :frown3:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a '69 but this vid may be of some help...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

On my 69 the horns mount to the center bracket in front of the radiator - above the hood latch.

Bear


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking from the engine compartment towards the front. The long bracket horn is RH side, the short bracket horn is the LH side.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firediver1 (Oct 14, 2014)

thank you sirs! ::smile3:


----------



## L Oden (Jun 1, 2013)

*68 Horn Placement*

Hi, I just read your post. I have a 68 Le Mans (350 HO) that I am just starting to restore and have removed the front bumper. I'm happy to send you a couple of photos of mine if you want to e-mail me. My e-mail is [email protected] I think the GTO and Le Mans horns are in the same location, endura or chrome bumper. It looks from the photo above that this is correct compared to mine. Mine are still on the car but I have a couple of photos if it helps.

Larry


----------

